# Danish cord options



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

I have designed a chair for a commission I have, and I will be cording the seat. 
I would prefer not to use typical Danish cord, because of the colour. so I am trying to source some cotton 3mm cord that has colour options. I estimate needing about three pounds of cord per chair, so it must be sold in bulk.
So far I am striking out finding it myself, but I know if exists, as I have seen chairs in shops that have it.

Does anyone have a link to a seller of quality 3mm cotton cord suitable?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Junior,

Just a thought, but try Lee Valley and look at EA135. Braided nylon, available in 3 sizes. Perhaps you could dye it to suit. Plus, it's made in Canada! EH?

Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I don´t know the Danish cord 
but this is a danish site where you can buy different things to chairs if you want to hide the stables etc. 
and other stuff for chairs too maybee it can help you further in your surch

http://www.tm-materialer.dk/group.asp?group=62

good luck
Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

What is Danish cord?


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Danish cord is a fiber cord used for weaving chair seats, traditionally used on danish modern furniture.

I hope someone has a decent link to help me out, I appreciate your help dennis, but my language skills are limited, so the site you sent wasn't much help.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Fussy, unless someone tells me different, I think nylon cord would be fairly difficult to dye the colour I need.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

is it this kind of cord
http://www.roxyklassik.dk/stort.asp?selbinr=118278

if so I pretty sure it can be coloured since it is made of paper

you can always use a translater like googles 

Dennis


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

yes, that is danish cord, and yes it is made of paper, so how do you colour it without weakening it?I did a few stain tests and coloured shellac, none come close to being acceptable.

what I am looking for is a cotton alternative to danish cord. I was in NOOD and they had chairs that used the product I am looking for. so it is out there, I just can't find it.

3mm coloured cotton cord, who knew it would so difficult to source.
BTW, I am looking for a chocolate colour, although a dark red may also work with my design.


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

Just googling, but is this what you're looking for?


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob, not quite what I was searching for, but if I get stuck I think it will do. I need it in fairly large bulk, and I have never tried cording a seat with a woven cord like that, usually a twisted cord.
thank you for giving me an option.


----------

